# Oaking Grenache?



## Siwash (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey folks,

Have about 3 to 4 carboys of each of the folioing from fresh grapes made in late Sept: Syrah, Cab Sauv. and Grenahche. I will be adding oak chips to the Syrah and Cab but I am wondering if it's advisable to add oak to Grenahce. I will be trying some blends with each of these, definitely blending some Syrah and Cab and perhaps Cab and Grenache and/or all three together.

Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Petti (Nov 10, 2015)

That might be an interesting blend, using all 3. Grenache Syrah is one of my favourite blends. I'm by far an experienced wine maker but I say add some oak to the Grenache!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 10, 2015)

Grenache is not oaked normally. When placed into a barrel it is always a neutral barrel.


----------



## Siwash (Nov 11, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Grenache is not oaked normally. When placed into a barrel it is always a neutral barrel.



thanks...So should I forego oaking the others as well, if I am planning to blend? I have in mind to blend the following combos: A) Syrah-Grenache B) Cab S. - Grenache C) Syrah-Grenache- Cab S

In other words, should I set aside some un-oaked amounts of Syrah and Cab to blend with Grenache? 

Finally, I realize it's personal choice/taste, but what ratio would you blend these varietals?

thanks


----------



## Floandgary (Nov 11, 2015)

YES or NO?? YES and NO! Since you will get both, the standard response here is,,,,,, Take a gallon and experiment with it. Record your process and apply it (or not) to future batches. Remember, it is YOUR tastebuds that need satisfied!!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 11, 2015)

You can certainly play around with the blending of your wines. Nothing wrong with that. But that said, I have never seen a Cab/Grenache blend. If it tasted good you would see it on the shelfs more than likely right? Kinda like if a Cab/Pinot Noir blend worked you would see it on the shelfs.

My $0.02 here. Blend your Cab/Syrah together. Blend your Grenache/Syrah together. If you want to push the easy button just split your Syrah evenly between your Cab and Grenache. Those blends are done all the time and are very good.

I would go very lightly on the Oak on the Syrah. Syrah picks up oak easier than other wines. 3oz of oak in a Cab may be just perfect but the same amount of oak in a Syrah is too much. Just go easy on the oak in the Syrah. I have a bunch from several years ago to prove it. LOL My blends with small amounts of syrah are fantastic but the blends with large amounts of Syrah have too much oak for my taste, and I like oak!


----------



## Siwash (Nov 11, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> You can certainly play around with the blending of your wines. Nothing wrong with that. But that said, I have never seen a Cab/Grenache blend. If it tasted good you would see it on the shelfs more than likely right? Kinda like if a Cab/Pinot Noir blend worked you would see it on the shelfs.
> 
> My $0.02 here. Blend your Cab/Syrah together. Blend your Grenache/Syrah together. If you want to push the easy button just split your Syrah evenly between your Cab and Grenache. Those blends are done all the time and are very good.
> 
> I would go very lightly on the Oak on the Syrah. Syrah picks up oak easier than other wines. 3oz of oak in a Cab may be just perfect but the same amount of oak in a Syrah is too much. Just go easy on the oak in the Syrah. I have a bunch from several years ago to prove it. LOL My blends with small amounts of syrah are fantastic but the blends with large amounts of Syrah have too much oak for my taste, and I like oak!



Came across the idea of the Cab-Grenache blend from a WineMaker Magazine article... Thanks for the input... will stick to the Cab-Syrah and Grenache-Syrah!


----------



## heatherd (Nov 13, 2015)

@Siwash
Cab-Grenache blends do exist:
http://www.snooth.com/wines/cabernet+sauvignon,+grenache/


----------



## Siwash (Nov 13, 2015)

heatherd said:


> @Siwash
> Cab-Grenache blends do exist:
> http://www.snooth.com/wines/cabernet+sauvignon,+grenache/




Thanks for that... I did see some Spanish and French variations of Cab-Grenache..

I might just try blending some cab-gren-syrah... can't hurt to try


----------



## heatherd (Nov 14, 2015)

It may not be super common but certainly could be tasty.


----------

